# Special Ed.



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Anyone here got thrown in Special Ed. just because they were the weird quiet isolated antisocial introverted withdrawn kid in class that doesn't say a word or talk in groups and always looks down at their feet? I did.

Anyway it's complete bull****! I am going to sue those ******** because I am a smart person and they only threw me in special ed cuz of my social anxiety and I also probably had selective mutism too. How can they trick my parents into believing this is a good choice for me since I am so different and don't fit in with the other classmates which are probably not as smart as me but are extroverted like hell? No, it is not fair and there is no justice here, they do it all the time, they should think and become psychologists themselves before offering to ruin some kid's life. 

We shouldn't have this racism of our different social behaviour and separation of kids just because one is extroverted and praised and accepted while the other is booed, bullied, and introverted. Some kids are just born/raised introverted what can you do, develop a new way to deal with them/us and do not throw us in special ed. Special ed is not the answer, I deserved to be in normal classes, my social temperament should not have been used to shape my education potential. I will do something to those ********. Messing with me like that. Hmmhmm. :yes


----------



## jesse93 (Jun 10, 2012)

Yea I know the pain, I got thrown into special ed in 7th grade and I was in special ed classes until the end of 9th grade when my teacher finally realized that I wasn't meant to be in special ed. I wouldn't say i'm the smartest out there but the work I had to do in special ed was extremely easy for me, and they didn't realize this until I was in 10th grade. It didn't effect me so much being in special ed besides the fact that my "friends" bullied me about being retarded I mean the classes I'd come out of were the size of a walk in closest, there would be like 6 other kids in the class with me. Eh that's why I haven't bothered going to college, don't feel smart enough.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Man I think they also put me in Special ed. cuz I was born in Romania and I didn't understand english and I was quiet and they probably thought I was retarded, but no I was just like you have to give children time and help them learn the new language which is English. Not throw us in special ed there is not special about it! Idiots.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Dude I was in special ed from like the end of my 7th grade in middle school up until 10th grade in high school when my mom told me to make them put me in normal classes. So then they put me in normal classes for 11th and 12th grade but I was still under the special ed program, it was nice I really enjoyed 11th and 12th grade in normal classes. I took biology in 12th grade and I was the happiest ever, I love that ****. In special ed they are ripping us off, they don't even have these amazing subjects that we should be studying, all they have is 6 boys no girls some math papers and alot of movies to show us and alot of detention if we do something like not follow their directions. Why was I chosen to waste my life in special ed just because I was introverted?

Yea man then I went into community college right out of high school because my dad forced me, my dad is amazing, he took me to psychologist and psychiatrist because he saw that I needed help. My mom was like she didn't care about me. My dad is very good for me, I am thankful this thanksgiving for my dad, prozac, and all my doctors and online virtual friends that talk to me. 

I'm still in college now, and one day I will graduate one day yes God thank you for helping me survive in this world.

Dude you should go to college what the **** is wrong with you, they have hot babes there and don't let the special ed shape who you are destined to be and become, even if you think you're not smart, just go and pick classes that you are interested in it is alot of fun to learn about biology or art or human anatomy man go try it, you can get financial aid too if you want! Man just go try it, man idk I love college, but if you, man what are you gonna do? Try it! This is your life, do it man come on it's beautiful.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Nice to meet you man, hug


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

dreamingmind said:


> I'm still in college now, and one day I will graduate one day yes God thank you for helping me survive in this world.


It sounds like you worked hard and now you're in a better environment. Once you graduate college, all the wrongs from your earlier years will no longer matter. I'm sorry for what you went through. Just as importantly, I'm glad you're in college and I wish you the best.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

dreamingmind said:


> Anyone here got thrown in Special Ed. just because they were the weird quiet isolated antisocial introverted withdrawn kid in class that doesn't say a word or talk in groups and always looks down at their feet? I did.
> 
> Anyway it's complete bull****! I am going to sue those ******** because I am a smart person and they only threw me in special ed cuz of my social anxiety and I also probably had selective mutism too. How can they trick my parents into believing this is a good choice for me since I am so different and don't fit in with the other classmates which are probably not as smart as me but are extroverted like hell? No, it is not fair and there is no justice here, they do it all the time, they should think and become psychologists themselves before offering to ruin some kid's life.
> 
> We shouldn't have this racism of our different social behaviour and separation of kids just because one is extroverted and praised and accepted while the other is booed, bullied, and introverted. Some kids are just born/raised introverted what can you do, develop a new way to deal with them/us and do not throw us in special ed. Special ed is not the answer, I deserved to be in normal classes, my social temperament should not have been used to shape my education potential. I will do something to those ********. Messing with me like that. Hmmhmm. :yes


Foreigners and Minorities with extremely poor social skills always ends up in special ed, and the public schools always abused the system for funds.

http://www.amazon.com/Keeping-Black..._sim_b_39?ie=UTF8&refRID=1WK9FYEG2S5Z8QRW8GEJ
Blame illuminati!!


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

My school tried to put me in special ed many times because they thought I was autistic. No one understood what SA was, so the assumption was that quiet and withdrawn= autism. Plus, I was in middle/high school when everyone thought their kid had autism and even believed vaccines caused it. 

I remember my counselor suggesting that I see a therapist for developmentally disabled kids. It was so insulting, I wanted to back hand that prick.


----------



## Icy Tulips (Jul 28, 2014)

Not special education, but my school literally forced me into ESL classes when I was in the 2nd grade when I moved to NC, even though I was born in and moved from Boston. It was absolutely frustrating.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

They diagnosed me as autistic when I was five. After some deliberation I was ever complacently placed in the IEP. From first to eighth grade, I had a para-professional go to class with me (along with a couple other students as well usually) I had a homeroom segment in my day where I spent time with the severely handicapped. 

You can say that did a number on my self esteem for quite a while. Few things provoke a visceral reaction from me than references to 'retards'.

Sure, there was something 'up' with me. A great deal of it was also a manifestation the environment I was brought up in, and how I was being accommodated for that. I'm not upset with the people involved anymore, They did their best application with their resources. Which generally is not particularly good as many many conceded. 

I think the best thing you can do is buckle down and do your best. If you let discrimination get you down, then they indeed have power over you. I'm sorry this happened to you.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

Icy Tulips said:


> Not special education, but my school literally forced me into ESL classes when I was in the 2nd grade when I moved to NC, even though I was born in and moved from Boston. It was absolutely frustrating.


What about speech classes?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Okay


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

I admit it too... I was thrown in special ed when I was younger as well. I don't think anyone understood me or my learning style at all. I feel that special ed only held me back further because of the slow pace. Because of that I was always behind other kids.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

jesse93 said:


> Yea I know the pain, I got thrown into special ed in 7th grade and I was in special ed classes until the end of 9th grade when my teacher finally realized that I wasn't meant to be in special ed. I wouldn't say i'm the smartest out there but the work I had to do in special ed was extremely easy for me, and they didn't realize this until I was in 10th grade. It didn't effect me so much being in special ed besides the fact that my "friends" bullied me about being retarded I mean the classes I'd come out of were the size of a walk in closest, there would be like 6 other kids in the class with me. Eh that's why I haven't bothered going to college, don't feel smart enough.


Dude I was in special ed from like the end of my 7th grade in middle school up until 10th grade in high school when my mom told me to make them put me in normal classes. So then they put me in normal classes for 11th and 12th grade but I was still under the special ed program, it was nice I really enjoyed 11th and 12th grade in normal classes. I took biology in 12th grade and I was the happiest ever, I love that ****. In special ed they are ripping us off, they don't even have these amazing subjects that we should be studying, all they have is 6 boys no girls some math papers and alot of movies to show us and alot of detention if we do something like not follow their directions. Why was I chosen to waste my life in special ed just because I was introverted?

Yea man then I went into community college right out of high school because my dad forced me, my dad is amazing, he took me to psychologist and psychiatrist because he saw that I needed help. My mom was like she didn't care about me. My dad is very good for me, I am thankful this thanksgiving for my dad, prozac, and all my doctors and online virtual friends that talk to me.

I'm still in college now, and one day I will graduate one day yes God thank you for helping me survive in this world.

Dude you should go to college what the **** is wrong with you, they have hot babes there and don't let the special ed shape who you are destined to be and become, even if you think you're not smart, just go and pick classes that you are interested in it is alot of fun to learn about biology or art or human anatomy man go try it, you can get financial aid too if you want! Man just go try it, man idk I love college, but if you, man what are you gonna do? Try it! This is your life, do it man come on it's beautiful.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

shorefog said:


> It sounds like you worked hard and now you're in a better environment. Once you graduate college, all the wrongs from your earlier years will no longer matter. I'm sorry for what you went through. Just as importantly, I'm glad you're in college and I wish you the best.


Ya man, I'm cool.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

EmotionlessThug said:


> Foreigners and Minorities with extremely poor social skills always ends up in special ed, and the public schools always abused the system for funds.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Keeping-Black..._sim_b_39?ie=UTF8&refRID=1WK9FYEG2S5Z8QRW8GEJ
> Blame illuminati!!


LOL man you're funny... That makes sense and it is sad they treat slow people that way, it's like racism.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Aella said:


> I used to be labeled into the "special ed" program (which is now called the 401 plan) but I wasn't in smaller sized classes -- and some of my classes where AP. What it did was create a plan (that tailored with my social anxiety disorder) so if they had a speech type of thing I would be exempt from it (and given an alternative) but by law the teachers had to follow that plan and not go off course. If you feel you don't need any accommodations and can do the grade level your mom can go to the school and request all services with Special ED be cut off.


Man i'd rather have had a program like yours, at least it is accustomed to your personal needs, not some bull**** like special ed.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

RelinquishedHell said:


> My school tried to put me in special ed many times because they thought I was autistic. No one understood what SA was, so the assumption was that quiet and withdrawn= autism. Plus, I was in middle/high school when everyone thought their kid had autism and even believed vaccines caused it.
> 
> I remember my counselor suggesting that I see a therapist for developmentally disabled kids. It was so insulting, I wanted to back hand that prick.


Ya man I thought I had autism too, cuz it looks so similar... Man same thing happened to me in my middle school, some catty counselor ladies got on me about getting help for my social anxiety withdrawn quiet and not social interacting behavior, ya I want to back hand them right now if I see them again.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Icy Tulips said:


> Not special education, but my school literally forced me into ESL classes when I was in the 2nd grade when I moved to NC, even though I was born in and moved from Boston. It was absolutely frustrating.


Yes ESL classes, English as a Second Language classes ya. They never put me in those, but they did give me some kind of weird experimental ESL tests... I think they were ESL tests, they were testing my english in writing, reading, etc.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

DarrellLicht said:


> They diagnosed me as autistic when I was five. After some deliberation I was ever complacently placed in the IEP. From first to eighth grade, I had a para-professional go to class with me (along with a couple other students as well usually) I had a homeroom segment in my day where I spent time with the severely handicapped.
> 
> You can say that did a number on my self esteem for quite a while. Few things provoke a visceral reaction from me than references to 'retards'.
> 
> ...


Man what you say sounds good  , maybe I was in IEP too, idk, but I know it was called special ed.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Amon said:


> Okay


Okay? You referencing the fault in our stars? hehehehe...


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

LichtLune said:


> I admit it too... I was thrown in special ed when I was younger as well. I don't think anyone understood me or my learning style at all. I feel that special ed only held me back further because of the slow pace. Because of that I was always behind other kids.


Ya I feel the same man, man that is cool, it's ok to admit man, it looks like this **** has happened to alot of social anxiety kids and similar disorders, man this is evolutionary **** here. I like it.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

dreamingmind said:


> LOL man you're funny... That makes sense and it is sad they treat* slow people* that way, it's like racism.


Some of the normal functioning African American males disproportionately placed in special education for funds.

Teachers in Public School's manipulate normal functioning African American males state test, grades, and convince parents their kids have learning disability for funds.

IEP Diploma makes it hard for African American males get a job without a college degree.

http://www.amazon.com/review/R3KWJ1KQIZ0QQM/ref=cm_cr_pr_cmt?ie=UTF8&ASIN=0913543543#wasThisHelpful

I'm a living proof.

Kill Illuminati for all this trouble they've caused me!!!


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

dreamingmind said:


> Yes ESL classes, English as a Second Language classes ya. They never put me in those, but they did give me some kind of weird experimental ESL tests... I think they were ESL tests, they were testing my english in writing, reading, etc.


A lot of minorities with Poor Social Skills was thrown in Speech & Language Impairment classes for funds, and to screw up their Native Language aka English.

The Funds were used for teachers pay checks, school lunch, school supplies, and school construction.

ESL is for foreigners.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

EmotionlessThug said:


> A lot of minorities with Poor Social Skills was thrown in Speech & Language Impairment classes for funds, and to screw up their Native Language aka English.
> 
> The Funds were used for teachers pay checks, school lunch, school supplies, and school construction.
> 
> ESL is for foreigners.


Man who is illuminati, man I agree with you you have said it all, I didn't even know about this **** that they use african american boys for money by separating them in special ed classes, man I am so sorry, I had no idea, man this is sad, how did you realize this, man you are intelligent man!


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Aella said:


> If you talk to your teachers with your mom, they can -- it is suppose to be per-person, plan. They are suppose to accommodate and make your courses fit right for you.


That was in 2006, I live with my dad now and I go to college. Yea man I don't know what my mom did but I was able to go to high school normal classes but they told me I was still under special ed program just in case.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Aella said:


> How old are you now if you don't mind me asking?


I graduate high school in 2008, when I was 18. I am 24 now. I was born in 1990, yea like emma watson you know.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

dreamingmind said:


> Man who is illuminati, man I agree with you you have said it all, I didn't even know about this **** that they use african american boys for money by separating them in special ed classes, man I am so sorry, I had no idea, man this is sad, how did you realize this, man you are intelligent man!


My definition 



> Illuminati - Organization/Cult
> 
> Illuminati is a group of very wealthy man who allows aliens from outer space to manipulate society for world domination.


Have you ever watched Final Destination Series? It shows a good example that Aliens can manipulate probability, and some human beings have ESP abilities.






That's how they killed R&B singer Aaliyah August 25, 2001, and then later on September 11, 2001 attacks killing 2,996 people.

____________________________

I overheard my special ed teachers talking about funds & kids during their meeting, and the rest I figure out all by myself.

Make sure to join my group
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...d-aliens-human-manipulation-equipment-s-3322/


----------



## ShadowOnTheWall (Dec 24, 2010)

I got thrown into Special Ed at times cause I didn't fit the "mainstream". Sometimes it sucks, but then the kids in special ed are generally more chill and know what it is to feel like an outsider, so oddly it can be a golden opportunity for making friends and finding groups to join, even if I didn't get in on one till I nearly left school.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

EmotionlessThug said:


> My definition
> 
> Have you ever watched Final Destination Series? It shows a good example that Aliens can manipulate probability, and some human beings have ESP abilities.
> 
> ...


I like your explanation it is really making sense to me now. That is deep.
Man yea that movie is scary **** with the airplane crashing? Oh man that is scary! Ya I saw that disabled in the airplane, but don't you think you are paranoiaing? There's no aliens, there is other life but no not aliens that work with our government against us, man come on get real. But I do enjoy thinking about your philosophical point of views, I like it yes.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

dreamingmind said:


> I like your explanation it is really making sense to me now. That is deep.
> Man yea that movie is scary **** with the airplane crashing? Oh man that is scary! Ya I saw that disabled in the airplane,* but don't you think you are paranoiaing? There's no aliens, there is other life but no not aliens that work with our government against us, man come on get real.* But I do enjoy thinking about your philosophical point of views, I like it yes.


..........:sus


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

ShadowOnTheWall said:


> I got thrown into Special Ed at times cause I didn't fit the "mainstream". Sometimes it sucks, but then the kids in special ed are generally more chill and know what it is to feel like an outsider, so oddly it can be a golden opportunity for making friends and finding groups to join, even if I didn't get in on one till I nearly left school.


Heh, yea those kids in special ed can be a great golden opportunity to be friends with, I remember they were very nice to me, yea man if I have kids I won't let them stick them in there, I will go by myself and talk about this **** that they are doing to our children without thinking that it is hindering them. Shows my parents were dumb in the psychology and thinking about allowing me to go in that ****.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

EmotionlessThug said:


> ..........:sus


Before I was on prozac, I thought just like you man, really. But now prozac is controlling me not to be paranoid anymore! Do you think the aliens made the antidepressants to control those with broken minds to be dysfunctional robots too? I think so! I like you man, you are cool as ****. :squeeze


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

dreamingmind said:


> Before I was on prozac, I thought just like you man, really. But now prozac is controlling me not to be paranoid anymore!  *Do you think the aliens made the antidepressants to control those with broken minds to be dysfunctional robots too*? I think so! I like you man, you are cool as ****. :squeeze


Bingo!!!!!

Yup!

Aliens can stare at a bright screen all day without straining its eyes - Hint = Technology.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

EmotionlessThug said:


> Bingo!!!!!
> 
> Yup!
> 
> Aliens can stare at a bright screen all day without straining it's eyes - Hint = Technology.


Man no way, I still kind of feel like myself even though I am prozacked, I've been prozacked before, but now I learned not to let it take full control of me, I am kind of like drunk on it and in another world and spaced out, but I can still think man! Idk, why did they put me on prozac, those aliens...


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

dreamingmind said:


> Man no way, I still kind of feel like myself even though I am prozacked, I've been prozacked before, but now I learned not to let it take *full control* of me, I am kind of like drunk on it and in another world and spaced out, but I can still think man! Idk, why did they put me on prozac, those aliens...


The signals of different frequencies penetrate the skull of the subject and impinge upon the brain where they mix to yield an interference wave modulated by radiation from the brains natural electrical activity.

They can also collect data packets from brains natural electrical activity, it's the same as penetrating somebody's wireless network security Aka WPA2 for handshake.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

EmotionlessThug said:


> The signals of different frequencies penetrate the skull of the subject and impinge upon the brain where they mix to yield an interference wave modulated by radiation from the brains natural electrical activity.
> 
> They can also collect data packets from brains natural electrical activity, it's the same as penetrating somebody's wireless network security Aka WPA2 for handshake.


Wow man, this sounds so good everything you are saying! :yes


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

dreamingmind said:


> Anyone here got thrown in Special Ed. just because they were the weird quiet isolated antisocial introverted withdrawn kid in class that doesn't say a word or talk in groups and always looks down at their feet? I did.
> 
> Anyway it's complete bull****! I am going to sue those ******** because I am a smart person and they only threw me in special ed cuz of my social anxiety and I also probably had selective mutism too. How can they trick my parents into believing this is a good choice for me since I am so different and don't fit in with the other classmates which are probably not as smart as me but are extroverted like hell? No, it is not fair and there is no justice here, they do it all the time, they should think and become psychologists themselves before offering to ruin some kid's life.
> 
> We shouldn't have this racism of our different social behaviour and separation of kids just because one is extroverted and praised and accepted while the other is booed, bullied, and introverted. Some kids are just born/raised introverted what can you do, develop a new way to deal with them/us and do not throw us in special ed. Special ed is not the answer, I deserved to be in normal classes, my social temperament should not have been used to shape my education potential. I will do something to those ********. Messing with me like that. Hmmhmm. :yes


I know, it's really sad that they get away with misdiagnosing kids and throwing them in special ed as if they are broken toys. I am gonna sue them when I grow up for sure.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

dreamingmind said:


> I know, it's really sad that they get away with misdiagnosing kids and throwing them in special ed as if they are broken toys. I am gonna sue them when I grow up for sure.


I know it bothers your mind.

I'll take on NSA, FBI, CIA, NASA, The Government any day. NSA will have broken alien toys to play with, and we need to consider them as mentally ill people.

What about indigo children, and children with awaken subconscious?


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

EmotionlessThug said:


> I know it bothers your mind.
> 
> I'll take on NSA, FBI, CIA, NASA, The Government any day. NSA will have broken alien toys to play with, and we need to consider them as mentally ill people.
> 
> What about indigo children, and children with awaken subconscious?


You are really good, I will sue them with you helping me - together, ok.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

dreamingmind said:


> You are really good, I will sue them with you helping me - together, ok.


Suing them won't help.

Have anybody sued them for doing this?


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

EmotionlessThug said:


> Suing them won't help.
> 
> Have anybody sued them for doing this?


One last thing









https://books.google.com/books?id=wS0CAQAAQBAJ&pg=PT107&dq=super+human+nature+nsa&hl=en&sa=X&ei=VawyVZbeKceigwT3pIHoBA&ved=0CCcQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q=super%20human%20nature%20nsa&f=false


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

EmotionlessThug said:


> One last thing


But then they just get away with it, and I have been hurt, maybe we can became Law and then we change the rules. Mothers Against Drunk Drivers ok?!


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

dreamingmind said:


> But then they just get away with it, and I have been hurt, maybe we can became Law and then we change the rules. Mothers Against Drunk Drivers ok?!


Only Super Humans with Psychic abilities can take them down, but they really need to take down the aliens who's telling mankind what to do.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

LOL yeah that's great ^ .


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

dreamingmind said:


> LOL yeah that's great ^ .


Yup!








http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1502712/


----------

